# Two Bee(s) or not Two Bee(s)



## orionmystery (Mar 18, 2014)

Two Bee(s), or Not Two Bees. Okay, that's really lame . Sleeping bees (Genus: Amegilla; sub-genus: Glossamegilla - info credit: Zestin Soh and Doug Yanega) I found at night. They flew away after just 3 shots . Selangor, Malaysia.



Two bees...IMG_8492 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


An Orthogonius sp. beetle (ID credit: Harald Schillhammer) photobombing a bunch of caterpillars (in cycloalexy arrangement?). The beetle wasn't there when I took the first couple of shots . Night macro, Selangor, Malaysia.



Beetle photobombing caterpillars IMG_8767 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Optical fibers . A passion-vineRicaniid planthopper nymph. Night macro, Selangor, Malaysia. 40D, 60mm, diffused 270EX, 1/200, F13, ISO200, night macro, handheld.



Ricaniid planthopper nymph IMG_8571 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Prenolepis jerdoni ants (ID suggested by Tabby Carroll ) in the midst of moving to a new nest? Some of the workers were carrying larvae and pupae. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Prenolepis ants IMG_8300 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Prenolepis ants IMG_8303 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Tessaratomid bug . Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Tessarotomid Bug IMG_8287 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Tessarotomid Bug IMG_8274 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Sociable (Mar 18, 2014)

Impressive!


----------



## memento (Mar 18, 2014)

'Optical Fibers' is really neat!
Nice work.

This post makes me want a macro lens!


----------



## wyogirl (Mar 18, 2014)

I really like #1 & #3.  Great stuff!


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, very nice set!


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 18, 2014)

That optical fibers bug is pretty sweet.  I also like the bees.


----------

